

Donald Knuth: Using Indentation to Represent Program Structure - hhm
http://jeremyhylton.blogspot.com/2006/06/using-indentation-to-represent-program.html

======
jsnx
The objection that, in the midst of a long document, telling what level of
indentation one is at would be difficult is easily addressed by having the
editor show space marks or using 'fold lines' in print -- neither of which is
difficult.

In practice, though, I never have any problem with indentation based syntax,
because _change in indentation_ is easy enough to detect, and that's good
enough for anything I've ever had to read.

------
anamax
Indentation is merely horizontal positional information.

The idea of using position to convey information is very old - music is
written using vertical position information.

------
bayareaguy
When I work in Python, I find I need to use emacs' support for rectangle
editing frequently when rearranging nested blocks.

